# Cleaning Chalk Off Of Rough Wood



## lucyem (Apr 30, 2005)

I expect this will be one of those unanswered questions. We have a barn being built right now. I painted the outside and planned on only putting clear urathane (sp?) on the doors. The builder thought I was going to paint the doors too. So he used a chalk line to keep the nails straight. Its a big door and really is half the front of the barn. I need some way to get rid of the chalk lines. The wood is rough cut. Any sanding would be very obvious, we tried steel wool and that is not taking it all off and instead making the chalk smudge. I even pulled out a mr clean magic sponge but of course that got torn up in moments. Any ideas?


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

I would try a variety of brushes until something works. Best wishes!


----------

